# B-17 909 Slo-Motion landing and Taxi-in. Full HD



## captlou (Mar 22, 2012)

A full HD video of B-17 landing in spectacular slow-motion. Shot in Arizona. Very close shots of taxi in to shutdown.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnGUk-7Fg60_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful .... 

MM


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 25, 2012)

that's a whole lot better than the one and only time i saw this plane land...it was back in the 80s and she over ran the runway, went down over a hill, and was laid up with repairs for several years here. good to see her doing well...a lot of people in this area contributied time and money to her refurbishment...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2012)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 27, 2012)

heres the before photo....just 10 more foot of runway......

History - Air Heritage Inc.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

bobbysocks said:


> heres the before photo....just 10 more foot of runway......
> 
> History - Air Heritage Inc.


That hurts just looking at the picture. So close yet so far...


Wheels


----------



## Jim Daigneau (May 5, 2018)

Just beautiful!


----------



## billrunnels (May 5, 2018)

Great footage. Thanks for sharing.


----------

